# teen mum



## Alissa151116

anyone else here a teen mum or a pregnant teenager ???:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Alissa

Welcome to BabyandBump.

We have a Teen Pregnancy and Teenage Parenting board yup an access from the main page.

<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## storm4mozza

Not a teen mom but did get pregnant with first child as a teen, sure the teen boards will be alot of support :) welcome x


----------

